# Kurze Signalimpulse sicher erfassen



## leg-gmbh (30 Mai 2009)

LEG Industrie-Elektronik hat mit der Impulsverlängerung der Reihe SF1 eine Geräteserie entwickelt, welche zur Erfassung extrem kurzer Signalimpulse ab 5µs und anschließender Weiterverarbeitung in SPS, PLC oder ähnlichen programmierbaren Systemen, mit festen Programmumlaufzeiten, dienen. Oft steht der Anwender vor dem Problem Schaltsignale von z.B. Lichtschranken, Endschaltern, Initiatoren, Nockenschaltwerken oder vergleichbaren Signalgebern zu erfassen, welche nur sehr kurze Impulse liefern. Hier kommen nun die Impulsverlängerer SF1 zum Einsatz. Diese Erfassen die extrem kurzen Signale ab 5µs und verlängern diese auf einen frei einstellbaren Wert von 10ms bis 1500ms. Dadurch ist die Auswertung des Schaltsignals problemlos und sicher möglich. Über Dip-Schalter lassen sich verschiedene Funktionen, wie Zeitbereiche, Retiggerbarkeit oder Durchsichtigkeit für die Signale konfigurieren.
Weiter Infos unter www.leg-gmbh.de
Direkter Link zum Produkt www.leg-gmbh.de/html/sf1_impulsverlaengerung.html


----------

